# NTs: Maps and Flags



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Does anyone else like to mess around with maps? Ever since I was little, I've loved to either create maps or edit maps of actual regions/countries whilst thinking to myself of a narrative of what was going on (for example, I might decide that Russia and China had a war in Mongolia and split the country between themselves.

Same goes for flags. I like designing flags and always have.

Shown below are a few maps that I've made, which were mostly for an alternate history forum that I'm a member of. The first and last ones were my edits of a base map created by someone else.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Unlike you, no, I do not enjoy maps. I do like maps when they're informative (such as splitting up an area based on certain criteria, i.e. political preference or age group), but I find them essentially useless otherwise. Flags, however, I do enjoy to an extent. I don't mess with any of my own or try to study their origins, but I do admire them.


----------



## Latte (Nov 24, 2009)

I find what maps have to say about relations between units of power (small and large. on a national or subnational level), and all that this entails very interesting. How resources, culture, ideology, population, ethnicity, and so on can be connected to explain the current maps of today and how they can indicate how things might evolve on, uhm, maps.

So, I found these maps rather interesting D:

Oh, right. "Unknown personality". I'm NT, primarily. And my motivations for interest seems grounded in typically NT aspects of things. Maybe a geeky-INTJ kinds of way. I'll cut off this train of thought to poke cheap fun of Grey.



Grey said:


> I do admire them.


I also want to be a flag when I grow up :3


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Here's some of my flags as well - 

New New Jersey - 









Kodiak Island - 









Republic of Florida -


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

I do, but I draw my own maps. I like creating planets and ecosystems, then islands, countries, cultures. Then play on how the countries/ parties interact (politically, militarily, economically.. etc) with each other. 

I'm still learning city planning/ growth, I'd like to be able to make believable cities.


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

I do have a bit of a maps and flags fetish myself; wish I had the time to indulge it a bit more really .


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

I love maps! I was obsessed with them as a small child, and am still always a friend of maps and a few of their relatives, including diagrams, charts, graphs, et cetera.

But flags? Meh.


----------



## Versatile Leader (Nov 4, 2009)

Who loves strategy games like Rome total war, medieval total war 2 e.t.c.

"yea i did that i dominated the world i changed the map of the whole planet and brought peace"

I miss that feeling I miss Rome Total war


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't share the interest in maps, though I'm glad you do because it looks fascinating. I haven't learnt all of a proper map yet , and my geography is up to par, so looking at them would confuse me. I like the pretty colours and I imagine alternative histories would be quite interesting, at least for film or sci fi writers.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

I don't get the fascination with flags either. I like heraldry though, if they don't look like clip arts.


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)

I have always been fascinated by historic maps or ancient maps. I can spend hours studying and comparing them to modern maps to get an idea of what the thinking was of the original map makers and their successors when it came to their artistic visions of the things from above. I am fascinated by their exploration and wont to diagram. Especially when it comes to all the versions of the old worlders documenting the Americas.

As for flags. I never had even the slightest interest in them. Not artistically or aesthetically, nor the nationalism they provoke and the separations they represent.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

wealldie said:


> nor the nationalism they provoke and the separations they represent.


I would like to point out that I agree with this. I only like flags aesthetically.


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

I guess I'm different than both you guys, since I like the nationalism the flags represent, but don't appreciate the flags themselves on an aesthetic level.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

When I was younger I loved them.

Just like I liked clocks for a while, and aerial photos, and collecting different type of rocks, and just like I loved dinosaurs (although this was a more broad subject)

But though I'm not normal, that's nomral for my behviour, not too sure about nts in genereal.


----------

